# Apache2 "verstecken" ?



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir zu Entwicklungszwecken einen Apache2 laufen - stinknormales WAMP halt. Ich hab mir gestern mal die Access logfile´s vom Apache angesehen...


```
194.69.27.71 - - [31/Jan/2002:17:18:02 +0100] "GET /default.ida?NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN%u9090%u6858%ucbd3%u7801%u9090%u6858%ucbd3%u7801%u9090%u6858%ucbd3%u7801%u9090%u9090%u8190%u00c3%u0003%u8b00%u531b%u53ff%u0078%u0000%u00=a  HTTP/1.0" 400 309
62.251.148.88 - - [31/Jan/2002:17:42:59 +0100] "GET /scripts/root.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 -
62.251.148.88 - - [31/Jan/2002:17:43:02 +0100] "GET /MSADC/root.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 -
62.251.148.88 - - [31/Jan/2002:17:43:04 +0100] "GET /c/winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 -
62.251.148.88 - - [31/Jan/2002:17:43:08 +0100] "GET /d/winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 -
62.251.148.88 - - [31/Jan/2002:17:43:12 +0100] "GET /scripts/..%255c../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 -
62.251.148.88 - - [31/Jan/2002:17:43:15 +0100] "GET /_vti_bin/..%255c../..%255c../..%255c../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 -
62.251.148.88 - - [31/Jan/2002:17:43:19 +0100] "GET /_mem_bin/..%255c../..%255c../..%255c../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 -
62.251.148.88 - - [31/Jan/2002:17:43:24 +0100] "GET /msadc/..%255c../..%255c../..%255c/..%c1%1c../..%c1%1c../..%c1%1c../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 -
62.251.148.88 - - [31/Jan/2002:17:43:27 +0100] "GET /scripts/..%c1%...
```

und so weiter... nun meine Fragen:

1) Kann / Soll ich das ignorieren?
2) Kann ich den Apache "verstecken", so dass er von außen nicht erreichbar ist?
3) Würde mir hier jetzt ein Passwort auf dem DocumentRoot erwas bringen?

ciao Andreas


----------



## lexi (5. Februar 2003)

1) Sind Angriffe vom Nimbda-Wurm - Macht dem Apache nix
2) Firewall oder BindAddress _IP_
3) Einen 401


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. Februar 2003)

Erstmals danke für die fixe Antwort aber eine sache habe ich noch:



> 2) Firewall oder BindAddress _IP_


BindAddress ist meines Wissens beim Apache2 rausgeflogen....
Hätte ein " Listen 127.0.0.0:80 " die selbe Wirkung wie das ehemalige Bind?

Ciao


----------

